# connection timed out

## Manuuz

hey,

Ik heb nog steeds zelfde probleem, ik kan pingen enzo .

emerge sync lukt ook

maar vanaf /scripts/bootstrap.sh

lukt het niet:

gentoo.oregonstate.edu resolving "done" (ok dus)

dan probeert hij te connecteren, en dat geeft altijd een time out

ook op www.ibiblio.org/gentoo ofzo, als hij daarop connecteert idem.

Wat doe ik verkeerd?

----------

## Manuuz

ok, ik zie in de announcements dat oregonstate.edu problemen heeft, maar waarom krijg ik ook time out op ibiblio.org

----------

## aequitas

als je proxy hebt moet je misschien eens proberen die aan te zetten in de make.conf en ik zou de utwente mirror gebruiken. Staat hier ergens in het dutch forum

----------

## Manuuz

ja ik heb die mirrors al opgeschreven, ga eerst es proberen

maar hoe bedoel je van proxy's?

de proxy's van mijn isp erin plaatsen?

----------

## aequitas

misschien dat je op jouw netwerk een proxyserver draait. Het zou kunnen dat je bij portage de proxy nog niet goed ingesteld hebt. Als je geen proxy hebt is dit overbodig.

----------

## Manuuz

neenee, absoluut geen proxyserver, ga gewoon vanavond es in mijnen make.conf andere mirrors inplaatse, hopelijk kan ik eindelijk beginnen aan mijnen bootstrap  :Smile:  , ik kijk er al naar uit

----------

## aequitas

Wees niet te agrresief met je USE instellingen. Ik heb het hele afgelopen weekend lopen bootstrappen en heb nu nog geen nieuwe geoptimaliseerd systeem gekregen. Ga nu eerst wachten op de 1.4_final. Hopen dat de portage tree dan wat stabiler is. 

suc6

----------

## Manuuz

vreemd, ik heb nu andere mirrors in mijnen make.conf geplaatst, maar nog altijd zelfde probleempje

resolving done

connection timed out..

en ik kan pingen naar yahoo.com

Iemand een idee? of zou het toch aan mijn netwerkkaart liggen?

als ik ifconfig eth0 doe

zie ik da ik ip adres heb

maar wat ik ook zie is : je hebt rx en tx bytes

rx heeft er altijd een hoopje, maar tx staat altijd op 0.

Misschien daarmee iets te maken?

----------

## garo

RX: Het aantal ontvangen (received) packets

TX: Het aantal verstuurde (transmitted) packets

Dus je ontvangt wel, maar verstuurd niets ?

Raar, dan heeft yahoo.com geantwoord op pings die nooit verstuurd zijn...

Hier zijn vreemde krachten aan het werk   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuuz

ja ma pingen doe ik in andere konsole.. zal daarmee zijn,in ieder geval, kennis die gentoo heeft, zegt da ik 

```
export http_proxy="proxy.pandora.be"
```

 moet plaatsen..

ga dat even proberen vanavond

MODERATOR GARO:

Het volledige commando staat hier in code listing 4.8. Voor mensen die bij pandora zitten wordt dit commando het volgende:

```
export http_proxy="http://proxy.pandora.be:8080/" 

export ftp_proxy="$http_proxy" 

export RSYNC_PROXY="$http_proxy"
```

Voor mensen met andere providers: vervang "proxy.pandora.be" door de naam van uw providers proxyserver en "8080" door de poort van uw providers proxy, indien uw de poort van uw provider's proxy niet kent, neem dan "80"

----------

## Manuuz

bootstrap heeft 2.30u geduurd.

emerge system snachts laten gebeuren.

straks verder doen... en dan beginnen met kde  :Smile:  dat zal ik vanavond opstarten  :Smile: 

----------

